# THE APL CLASS OF 2011!



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

If your planning to hit APL in 2011 come on in! 

Share your regimen, post a picture of your current length, and do tell what you plan to do to graduate with your class!

Oh yea and *subscribe to the thread*

APL CLASS OF 2011!! LETS GET IT!




I HAVE OFFICIALLY REOPENED THIS CLASS ON 10/18/2010 BECAUSE I BELIEVE WE HAVE A LOT OF DROPOUTS. LOL! COME ON IN|

*
ETA: THIS IS NOT A CHALLENGE*

*Graduates of 2011:*
MsLizziA
Yodie
ShyIntellect 
Naturefreegirl
kizzylonghair
shasha8685
wish4length
THEDONROSSCOLLECTION
ladysaraii    
CurlTalk      
NikkiQ 
MyAngelEyez~C~U    
Imani 
Brooke 
ms.tatiana
Miss AJ      
Platinum
supermodelsonya
lovelexi      
hopeful
VirGoViXxEn 
SimJam
JaszyFaye
Frizzy
LaFemmeNaturelle
Arm445
NerdSauce
20something
TopShelf
ChocolateGirl
BrownBean96
Silenttullip
Rossy2010      
ZkittyKurls
Shelew
Distorted Barbie 	
Dominican09
Mz.Shazia
ogmistress
Mari-Cris
swgpec 
GreenEyedJen 
 lea86111
Mswowfactor
Anoriginalpyt 
Salsrisma
newbeginnings2010
Beautyu2u
Im_kaytee

 
*THIS GRADUATING CLASS IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED! P.S IF YOU JOINED BEFORE OR ON 08/22/2010 AND YOU DON'T SEE YOUR NAME ON THE LIST, PM ME SO I CAN ADD YOU!*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

umm...idk if you noticed this or not, but you're pretty freakin close to hitting APL already


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

Id rather be safe than embarrass myself cuz I'm not doing a length check until FEB 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

Ahhhh ok. Makes total sense. How often do you do length checks? I'm totally aiming too high with the APL 2010 challenge


----------



## yodie (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in. I'm going to make it this time.
My hair is pretty much the same as my avatar. Taken me a lot of mishaps to get back to this length.

I'm doing low manipulation, staying out of the salon and low heat. KISS all the way to APL!!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in as well _*fingers crossed*_
I'll post my regimen and starting pic Sunday though after my wash day since I just texlaxed this past Saturday.


----------



## DrC (Jul 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> umm...idk if you noticed this or not, but you're pretty freakin close to hitting APL already



I agree. I bet you will hit APL before the year is up. Probably before October maybe.


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in too, I have been at this for almost a year, I thought I would have been braStrap by now.


----------



## kizzylonghair (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in...I am currently chin length, 10 weeks post so hopefully hiding some length


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

Anymore graduates?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Ahhhh ok. Makes total sense. How often do you do length checks? I'm totally aiming too high with the APL 2010 challenge


whenever i feel like it but i PS alot so i won't obsess over the length of it


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 15, 2010)

It may be a stretch for me, but depending on the cut off month for "early" 2011  i think i can make it...


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> It may be a stretch for me, but depending on the cut off month for "early" 2011  i think i can make it...


Im gonna go ahead and just say 2011 because i want to be fair to everyone


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

My starting pics











My current regi:

Cowash 2-3 times a week
DC once a week
Protective style in twists , wigs and, half wigs
Moisturize and seal when needed
NO HEAT


----------



## wish4length (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in
I plan on finishing in 2011!!! 
I'm so sick of set backs and not reaching APL
here is my starting length (a hot messs)
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My current regimen= washing 2xs a week along with deep conditioning, air dry, moisturize, Moisturize, MOISTURIZE and protective style/baggy whenever possible(98%) of the time.


----------



## shasha8685 (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## DrC (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in.....( I'm doubting I will make it there but it is nothing wrong with trying)


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)

anyone else in?


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in.  I'm hoping to touch APL in 2010, but I'd like my top layers to catch up by then


----------



## CurlTalk (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in!

I don't have a pic right now; need to get a new camera.

My regi is very simple: 

*Wash N Go* most days (cowashing, then applying QB amla and olive, shea butter, and QB honeybush tea gel)

Detangling only on days I clarify (once a week)

DCing on days I clarify

On days I do *twistouts*: cowash, then apply products from wash n go, twist hair in chunky twists, airdry, and release

On days I do *braidouts*: start with already dry hair (i.e. a 2nd day twistout or wash n go); apply a bit of shea butter if needed, then plait hair in medium sized braids; spray with a water/olive oil mix, then release in an hour or two (this gives me a lush fro!)

I'll continue to use this regi until it just doesn't work; I've already seen results from the low manipulation and no heat use since my BC, and it's only been 3 weeks!

I'll be back later w/ pics; I'm using the term 'early 2011 very liberally, btw; as in, 'before June 31, 2011'


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 15, 2010)

*looks around*

*raises hand*

'scuse me....may I join????


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in! I got a 3"-4"TA at the moment, but I can hope and I can dream...Maybe by at least December, 2011!


----------



## Imani (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in, this is my goal for 2011!  I'm currently a long ways away.  By my calculations I should make full neck length by end of 2010, then SL by Apr 2011, and APL Dec 2011.   

I am going to be rotating in and out of braids, getting kinky twists braid extensions tomorrow.  I will trim every 4 to 6 months (my stylist is not scissor happy and understands I'm trying to grow my hair out). I also use a moisturizing conditioner under a steamer w/almost every wash. Between braids, I will wear my hair straight, and wear half wigs during the work week.


----------



## Bb92 (Jul 15, 2010)

Count me in too, I am currently shoulder length now. All I am doing is sealing my ends with emu oil, its very moisturizing for my hair. I am taking 100 mg of ubiquinol, 4,000 mg of msm, 4,000 mg of vit C, and a prental.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Jul 16, 2010)

i'm in!!!!

i believe i'm half way there and when schools starts back next month i will be wearing braids all semester (taking a mandatory swimming class ugh) but i want to be a full APL.

heres my picture its from march i got bangs and my ends clipped.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 16, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Im gonna go ahead and just say 2011 because i want to be fair to everyone


 

The longer lengths (APL, MBL) are closer together on me so if I make SL in December '10 then I'm a shoo in for APL 2011.  The last time I went from SL to APL it only took me 4 months.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to join. I was hoping to hit APL by December of this year but I BC'd a few months ago.

My regimen so far:

Cowashing every other day
DC'ing 2x week
Baggying every night
Moisturizing with Worlds of Curls Activator and Moisturizer
Henna every 2 weeks
MN every other night
Vitamins every day, Lots of water

Will add pics later.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in! 1.5 inches away!No more setbacks!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 16, 2010)

Imani said:


> I'm in, this is my goal for 2011!  I'm currently a long ways away.  By my calculations I should make full neck length by end of 2010, then SL by Apr 2011, and APL Dec 2011.
> 
> I am going to be rotating in and out of braids, getting kinky twists braid extensions tomorrow.  I will trim every 4 to 6 months (my stylist is not scissor happy and understands I'm trying to grow my hair out). I also use a moisturizing conditioner under a steamer w/almost every wash. Between braids, I will wear my hair straight, and wear half wigs during the work week.


Damn girl you might end up being our valedictorian... lol


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## lovelexi (Jul 16, 2010)

you can count me in 





yes my hair looks uneven...i had a ponytail in then just fingercombed it out for the photo. maybe my ponytails are too tight now that im looking at it  that shall be fixed on to the important stuff!
Im currently shoulder length. My reggie is...
Co wash 1x week
Wash 1x week. Rollersetting is my method of drying my hair
DC 2x week
Comb every other day. Wide tooth shower comb only.
No direct heat. I repeat....no direct heat. This will be tough but so far so good.
Relax every 12-14 weeks
Massage scalp daily for 5 mins
Vitamins every day
Maintain moisture/protein balance. And will be incorporating ceramides into the reggie.
Staple oils: Castor, Jojoba, EVCO, and Grapeseed. EVCO daily and the rest is mixed into a DC.
And that is all...seems like a lot but actually pretty simple. Keeping it low mani


----------



## hopeful (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in too.  Currently neck length.  I should be SL by the end of the year, full SL by mid-2011, and APL by the end 2011.  That's my story & I'm sticking with it .
I plan to deep condition every 1-2 weeks, keep it moisturized, and keep it in twisted styles.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 16, 2010)

Count me in. My starting like is in my Piki strip.

Regimen:
Lace Wigs
Cornrows underneath
Wash/DC 1x per week or every 2 weeks
MT on scalp every day
Whole Head Baggy 3 times per week with HS 14 en 1 or S-Curl
Seal Ends with JBCO.

I have never been APL in my life. I cant wait to get there.

Good Luck and HHG Ladies!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 16, 2010)

I forgot to add:

I always air dry 
Roller set or bantu knot out on weekends.
I only comb on wash days.
I texlax every 22-24 weeks. 

Vitamins:
Hair Skin Nails
Biotin (5000)
Super B Complex


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 16, 2010)

hopeful said:


> Count me in too. Currently neck length. I should be SL by the end of the year, full SL by mid-2011, and APL by the end 2011. That's my story & I'm sticking with it .
> I plan to deep condition every 1-2 weeks, keep it moisturized, and keep it in twisted styles.


 

Sounds like my plan.  I plan to mini box braid my hair this weekend and see if I can stretch it for a few weeks and use the Crown and Glory washing method on them.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## wish4length (Jul 16, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> *looks around*
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> 'scuse me....may I join????


 you better had joined!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 16, 2010)

wish4length said:


> you better had joined!


 

The pressure!!!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 16, 2010)

I keep peeking in this thread, and I've decided "Aw, heck! Why not?" I might be able to make it to APL stretched by December 2011 after my BC. I'm joining! APL Class of 2011 ROCKS!!! Anyways, I'll at least be APL if I include my relaxed ends


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 16, 2010)

Anymore grads?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## hairedity (Jul 17, 2010)

Planning to hit APL by 2011

Current regimen -wash or cowash once a week, braidout the remaining days, moisturize 2-3 times a week.

To reach APL I plan on doing my own braids starting sometime next week, but keeping them in consistently from Septemember to December 2010.

Starting pics straightened:





Natural:


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 18, 2010)

Come on Class of 2011!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)

nobody else?


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 19, 2010)

My reggie is pretty boring. I just plan to wear twist/braid styles, wash/oil rinse/DC once a week, color and protein treat every 6 weeks (bottled red head lol).


----------



## longlady (Jul 19, 2010)

count me in please!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)

OK so where are everyone's pictures?


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 19, 2010)

Crap...i havent taken pics of the current style yet and i've got some July length check pics...wait...did i already post those in here??  GAH, im so confused LOL


----------



## hopeful (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be back in town this weekend.  I'll plan to post pics Sunday 7/25 or Monday at the latest.  Somebody please remind me if I haven't posted a pic by Monday.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in...I'm in the APL by Dec 2010 challenge but I may not be full APL by Dec. I know I will be there sometime in 2011. I plan on cowashing at least once a week, DC once a week and try to find products for my relaxed hair. I'm so excited. Since I just relaxed last weekend and I am wearing a high fake pony, I don't have a starting pic but I plan on buying a curling iron so I can wear it down.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2010)

I shall post a picture today when I get home from work. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics on this comp to share...dangit!


----------



## SimJam (Jul 19, 2010)

Im ready Im ready ***in my spongebob voice ***

*reggie*
corn rows and twists as PS - though I will wear my hair "out" in puffs twist outs etc on occassion.
wash with black soap every 2 weeks
DC every week alternating moisture and light protein
step up on my porosity control
JUICE 
seal with shea butter or castor oil

presently, only my nape (probably an inch up from there is NL)


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)

any more pics?


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in!! Here's my starting point





*Reggie:*
Co-wash every other day with HE Totally Twisted
Using Bee Mine Serum every other day and moisturize with HS 14n1
PS's right now I'm in twist but during the fall I will put in a sew-in and wear that for 2 months and in-between wear my hair in twist/braid outs


----------



## frizzy (Jul 19, 2010)

_Ooooo, put me in!!_  I should be APL by May/June 2011.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 19, 2010)

______________________________________________


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> I'm in!! Here's my starting point
> 
> 
> Reggie:
> ...




I think u r completely adorable.. i just had to say that


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in!!!! I will be doing my BC in Jan ( so I will post a pic then) 
my planned Reggie is:
- cowash 2-3x wk
- PS of choice- bun, senegalese twist, or half wigs
- ABSOLUTELY NO HEAT!
- moisture / seal 2x daily

shooting for APL by July 2011

* my reggie is subject to change depending on how my natural hair reacts.

ETA: Picture of my NG for my staring pic (taken in June)


----------



## wish4length (Jul 19, 2010)

How do we get extra credit and make up work?
A sista is trying to finish on time!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)

wish4length said:


> How do we get extra credit and make up work?
> A sista is trying to finish on time!!


lol! i have no clue how you can do that...lol! what length is your hair now?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2010)

^^^ don't listen to her! she's gonna hit APL with no problem!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 19, 2010)

I can only keep hoping. I was expecting to reach it last year, but that somehow backfired . Now I won't bother too much with dates, just keep tweaking my regimen and hope I do get to APL one day. If my hair does behave this time round I can most probably make APL in 2011 though


----------



## wish4length (Jul 19, 2010)

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I can only keep hoping. *I was expecting to reach it last year, but that somehow backfired* . Now I won't bother too much with dates, just keep tweaking my regimen and hope I do get to APL one day. If my hair does behave this time round I can most probably make APL in 2011 though


 
i'm tired of setbacks too!

Here's my starting length
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I think I'll find whoever is ranked #1 in our class, make friends with her, and start copying.....just like high school


----------



## NerdSauce (Jul 19, 2010)

in there like swimwear!  I'm hoping to be APL in the back by January or so, and on the sides my March. I'll update later with pictures (after I go take some.)


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll take APL any which way I can get it in 2011. Lord knows I have no clue how my hair is gonna act now that I have given it the much needed attention it deserves.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'll take APL any which way I can get it in 2011. Lord knows I have no clue how my hair is gonna act now that I have given it the much needed attention it deserves.


you will get there


----------



## 30something (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh I should be graduating by then. 

My Regimen includes..
Shampoo once a week
Black tea Rinse twice a week.
Deep conditioning twice a week with Lustrasilk conditioners.
Black strap molasses treatment ever so often.
Clarify once in awhile.
Aphogee every 2 weeks or so
Moisturize often.
Co wash usually 0-1 time a week with Tresemme, Suave, or another drug store brand.
Usually only air dry.
Keep ends hidden.
Don't really take vitamins or do anything outside of conditioning and washing besides relaxing every 3 months or so.

I'll see what I can do about getting a picture


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 19, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> you will get there


 

Aw shucks...thanks! I may have to tweak my regi a bit because I may get a sew-in done this week.

Currently I:
Cowash 2-3x week
Shampoo 2x month
DC weekly
Moisturize daily
Apply Bee Mine Growth Serum every other day(just started last night)


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 19, 2010)

ooooh..please add me....i willpost pics tonight when i'm at work


----------



## Chocolate Girl (Jul 19, 2010)

*I'll join the class, I am hoping i'll make APL by dec. 2010, if not i'll be graduating 2011, praying for no more setbacks.

Starting length in siggy,*

_*Happy Growing!!!*_


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay sign me up! I have never been apl so it would be nice! Here is a starting pic....


----------



## Imani (Jul 19, 2010)

wish4length said:


> i'm tired of setbacks too!
> 
> Here's my starting length
> 
> ...




Hey chica, are u relaxed? This pic looks similar to how my hair looks straight. I'm always on the search for folks w/similar hair textures. I think you can most definitely make APL in 2011.  Early 2011 at that.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm relaxed. Do you have two different textures in your head?

I appreciate your enthusiasm.




Imani said:


> Hey chica, are u relaxed? This pic looks similar to how my hair looks straight. I'm always on the search for folks w/similar hair textures. I think you can most definitely make APL in 2011. Early 2011 at that.


----------



## Imani (Jul 19, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I'm relaxed. Do you have two different textures in your head?
> 
> I appreciate your enthusiasm.



I think I am a 4a/b mix with more 4b.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's pretty much my current length. I did a trim on Saturday and this pic was taken the week before but i will be sure to take a more recent pic the next time i post.





this pic was taken in either April or May





I wash weekly (bi-weekly at the salon)
I am using more ceramide products. I recently started doing a reconstructor twice a week which has alleviated the breaking. I moisturize my roots/scalp daily and my ends every other day. DC weekly. Recently was given some Vatika oil and can't wait to use it as my pre-poo oil. 

I hope to get Full APL by early 2011 and I am super excited at the thought!!


----------



## brownbean96 (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in!! I was wanting it sometime this year but my hair is stubborn.  So to be safe I'll rock with being a 2011 graduate.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 20, 2010)

I plan on fakin it till i make it... wigs baby! oh yea!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

^^^ sew-ins and phony ponys for me! I haven't done a length check in a while. Should I do one to have an updated pic to post for the challenge?


----------



## Janet' (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats to all the enrollees of the Class of 2011!!! I wish you all the best!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 20, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^ sew-ins and phony ponys for me! I haven't done a length check in a while. Should I do one to have an updated pic to post for the challenge?


I would recommend it


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 20, 2010)

okie dokie. I'll do one Thursday night before the install on Friday


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 22, 2010)

Update:

I know it hasn't been that long but i think i will start wet bunning with twist to keep the SSKs away. i have been baggying and wigging it up for about a week now and i think i will continue to do this... but i will start wetting my hair everyday


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

Getting my sew-in done tomorrow afternoon so tonight after I shampoo, DC and flat iron...I'll take a picture and that can be my starting pic. I'm excited!!!


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 22, 2010)

*current length*
a tad pass shoulders. I just flat iron today and its a tad longer than my avatar pic


*regimen*
prepoo - coconut oil or burdock root/nettle oil
DC - AOGPB AOHSR
Shampoo 1-2x week gttt / g50:50 / dessert essence
Conditioner - AOBGA rinse / acv rinse / vo5
detangle - water & wide tooth
moisturize & seal - my spritz & melted shea butter
lock - set it free
Thinking of using a scalp growth aid not sure yet

*bi daily*
water 
oil with jbco temples, teatree oil scalp, jojoba oil length

plan to do to graduate with your class!
I plan to protective style
Not cut unless I must
moisturize and seal
Not let conditioner cake up on my scalp
take my vitamins 
use my oil
Get enough rest
Hoping to reach it by Jan. 22nd 2011


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 22, 2010)

Where da pictas?! yall slippin!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

So here it is. Don't laugh. I know I have a LONG way to go before I get to APL.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So here it is. Don't laugh. I know I have a LONG way to go before I get to APL.


 Just keep taking care of it PPB you'll be there in no time!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

wish4length said:


> Just keep taking care of it PPB you'll be there in no time!


 
Thanks PPB! I know you got this in the bag. You're already super close.


----------



## wish4length (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks PPB! I know you got this in the bag. *You're already super close*.


   I'm 4 inches away...doesn't sound like much, but it is.
I'm confident we can get there together though:assimilat


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 22, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I'm 4 inches away...doesn't sound like much, but it is.
> I'm confident we can get there together though:assimilat


 
It's 5 inches from my shoulder to arm pit and I'm not even at shoulder length yet. We'll just have to kick each other's butt to get there :buttkick:


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 22, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> It's 5 inches from my shoulder to arm pit and I'm not even at shoulder length yet. We'll just have to kick each other's butt to get there :buttkick:


We will get there yall!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^^ You lead the way!!!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 23, 2010)

Ooh, I want to graduate with eveyone!!! I'm in the APL 2010 challenge, but I don't think I'm going to make it~~at least not full APL. So, I want in. I have about 2.5-3 inches to go till APL. I'll post my regimen and updated starting pictures tomorrow. My sinature is from December 2009.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 23, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ooh, I want to graduate with eveyone!!! I'm in the APL 2010 challenge, but I don't think I'm going to make it~~at least not full APL. So, I want in. I have about 2.5-3 inches to go till APL. I'll post my regimen and updated starting pictures tomorrow. My sinature is from December 2009.


Welcome to the class!

That reminds me i have names to add to the lineup


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So here it is. Don't laugh. I know I have a LONG way to go before I get to APL.



oh puh-leeze girl. we all got one goal here and that is to make it to APL. With some hard work and determination you will get there. I got a ways to go too.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

With all the encouragement, I know we'll all make it. Class of 2011 going strong!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks PPB! I know you got this in the bag. You're already super close.



PPB? Is that some secret buddy language?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> PPB? Is that some secret buddy language?


 
lol sorta. We're each other's Peer Pressure Buddy to help each other through these challenges. She's not transitioning so she can't be my TB


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> lol sorta. We're each other's *Peer Pressure Buddy* to help each other through these challenges. She's not transitioning so she can't be my TB



I love it!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 23, 2010)

You can tell that I didn't read the OP because I never posted any info! 

Regimen (Keepin it simple):
**NEW**cowash Thursdays using the relaxer method with Aussie Moist
Shampoo and DC Mondays with silicon mix
Bunning 99% of the time
Spritz hair twice daily with water and glycerin, Seal with oil occasionally

Thinking about incorporating a prepoo for my shampoo day

Starting pic: I will be cutting soon, so I won't be this close to APL. This is my nape. (*and forgive the jacked up bra. It was laundry day and all the good ones were getting clean *):


----------



## wish4length (Jul 23, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Starting pic: I will be cutting soon, so I won't be this close to APL. This is my nape. (*and forgive the jacked up bra. It was laundry day and all the good ones were getting clean *):


 Looks like you could still make it in December of 2010, if not you're looking like the first to graduate!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

^^^ IA with my PPB. You'll be top 5 in the class for sure!


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 23, 2010)

uhm.......may i join?

if u say yes, then THIS WOULD BE MY FIRST CHALLENGE EVER!!! Yay meeeee!

n e ways, right now m neck length, very much layered, so even if i hit APL in 2011 it won't be full APL.  If i do hit APL then it would be my longest length ever!!! The longest i've ever been was full SL =) 

i hv pix on my phone that i just took today when i flat ironed but i gotta upload them to the computer n attach them here n i don't hv internet right now (m posting frm my phone) 

what i plan on doing:
grease scalp with sulfur 8 mixed with peppermint oil nightly
moisturize n seal daily
co wash every 2 days
dc 2x a week
relax every 3 months


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 23, 2010)

Its not a challenge. Lol i said that in the original post. This is just the *graduating  class*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

linda86111 said:


> uhm.......may i join?
> 
> if u say yes, then THIS WOULD BE MY FIRST CHALLENGE EVER!!! Yay meeeee!
> 
> ...


 
How is that working out for you?? See any results yet?


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok guys, this is my starting point


----------



## lea86111 (Jul 23, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> How is that working out for you?? See any results yet?



nah, just started, don't think it's even been a week


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 23, 2010)

linda86111 said:


> nah, just started, don't think it's even been a week


 
ahhh ok. I've been using Liv by Summit(old school) and it's pretty good too. Might stick with it during the duration of my transition.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

wish4length said:


> Looks like you could still make it in December of 2010, if not you're looking like the first to graduate!



I hope so! I plan on straightening and doing a good trim in December though. I'll be barely there.


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 25, 2010)

Just trying to graduate on time but that last relaxer is really causing a setback!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 25, 2010)

Er.... applying for graduation 2011. Here's my app .... *pushes into OP's hand, rushes out*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 25, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> Just trying to graduate on time but that last relaxer is really causing a setback!


 
uh oh...what happened????


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 25, 2010)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Er.... applying for graduation 2011. Here's my app .... *pushes into OP's hand, rushes out*




lol!  that reminds me i have to add a bunch of names to the list


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 25, 2010)

Current Regimen
Wash weekly, condition weekly, detangle during conditioning, rinse, let air dry. Twistouts/braidouts. Using Suave Clarifying Shampoo - trying to use it up - and Organix Shea Butter Conditioner .... Aussie Moist - trying to use it up also - with Tresemme combing creme and S - Curl for leave-ins/moisturizers.

APL Regimen
Wash weekly, condition weekly, detangle during conditioning, rinse, let air dry. Twistouts/braidouts. Using Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo - staple - and Organix Shea Butter Conditioner - staple - with Qhemet Biologics Moisture & Style line for leave-ins/moisturizers/stylers.

Starting Pic  - Neck Length, 2010 Goal: Shoulder Length, 2011 Goal: Arm Pit Length


----------



## Imani (Jul 25, 2010)

I think I took this maybe early June.  Yes, I have a LOOOONG way to go. And I'm also transitioning (11 months post).  However, I'm only 5"1.  And my hair grows at a slightly above average rate IF i take my vitamins. 

I was pulling out that piece to show that my hair is very layered. It looks like it is neck length, but really the majority of the hair is not even past my nape yet. 

I'm soooo pumped! My hair has never been APL before in my entire life.


----------



## im_kaytee (Jul 25, 2010)

Will try a to find a better pic

Current Regimen: wash weekly, cowash bi-weekly, DC bimonthly, daily moisturization, 

I have 3 passes of direct heat but will be in protective styles,roller sets, and twist outs until January!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 26, 2010)

Imani said:


> I think I took this maybe early June. Yes, I have a LOOOONG way to go. And I'm also transitioning (11 months post). However, I'm only 5"1. And my hair grows at a slightly above average rate IF i take my vitamins.
> 
> I was pulling out that piece to show that my hair is very layered. It looks like it is neck length, but really the majority of the hair is not even past my nape yet.
> 
> I'm soooo pumped! My hair has never been APL before in my entire life.


 
11 months transitioning??? Yeah...I'm gonna be bugging you now for tips . I'm only 3 months in right now. Stick with us and you'll make APL in no time! We'll give you the support and push that you need to make it there


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally came back to post my starting pic. Fighting chance to graduate on time?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 27, 2010)

LET ME JOIN! although im in the dec 2010 apl challenge. im starting to think "im might never get there" ...grrrrr so rather than being upset let me beleive in getting there in 2011. i better start doing more to my hair..maybe?

well start pic (it was in may andis just a little longer now) my hubby pulled some layers last night..i was really close to apl BUT! i said "some" small layers...if they break it'll be like i never had them.





how many inches do you think i got left? i never measure.

regimen: wash 1 x week  (co wash)
DC 1 x week
moiturize everyday and seal (any oils,olive,almonde,coco,depends on wwhat ive got on hand)
most of the time (90%) in protective styles! if i had done this before i'd be apl length or really close!
vitmins: wheat germ capsules and trynna look for msm or bioton (need info first).


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jul 27, 2010)

Me want in!!! I think I can hit it by like March at the rate my hair grows if I retain every inch lol. I shall post starting pics later on my hubbys comp. but my regimen isn't really a regimen to me, though I guess it actually is one lol.

I shampoo once a week, right now I am using Alba Coconut Hair Wash, but once I use up that bottle I'm done.

I DC with AOHR, and detangle.

I always rinse in twists.

Then I add some Giovanni Direct, and seal with jojoba, grapeseed, and olive oil.

I have recently purchased, this QP Elasta Olive oil and mango butter, trying to see how that will work out, and I've been trying to juice, with a glycerin/water mix. I started this friday and so far I have a lot of film and build up on my hair, though the first couple of days my hair was butter.

But I've been natural all of 7 months, so I'm still learning and still trying to get there


----------



## MisSweeTiera (Jul 27, 2010)

i just started taking the Nature's Bounty hair skin and nails vitamins, I want to incorporate chlorella and garlic, but we shall see. 

Here are my starting pics ... if I forgot something I'll post again lol.






This is the most recent like a few days ago.





This is about a month back when I documented my 6 month natural mark, my hair stops where before my the length of my nail. It's not a great length shot I know  lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Let's Go Classmates!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 4, 2010)

**************3 week update***************

HELLO LADIES!!! So i have been wetting or baggying my hair *Every.single.day*
and i must say that i am impressed with the results. I have been PSn to the cows come home and no i have a decent sized bun... in 3 weeks! 

There is def something to this wet bunning thing. Anywho i have to say that i broke down and used heat but it was just to blow my hair out ....at first... then it wouldnt go in a decent ponytail SO I lightly flat ironed with my maxiglide on 5 and baggyed my ponytail the whole day.

Ya know, i think ima leave that blow dry alone for a long time, even when i decide to straighten it fa real i might not even use it because it leaves my hair feeling awful! I hate it! But anyway, how are my classmates coming along?


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

Still in my curly install and itching like a banshee! erplexed 

I hope there's some serious growth going on under here.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 4, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Still in my curly install and itching like a banshee! erplexed
> 
> I hope there's some serious growth going on under here.


Have you tried tea tree oil to sooth the itching?


----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 4, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Im gonna go ahead and just say 2011 because i want to be fair to everyone


 
Ok - not January 1st then I'll commit to trying to meet that goal.  I think that I'm (stretched in some places) already there but maybe full & healthy APL in 2011.  That will be my high school graduation reunion year too!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 4, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Have you tried tea tree oil to sooth the itching?


 
Yeah that and good ol' BRX spray. Works for about 30min and then BAM! itching again. Like right now its not itching all over like usual. Just here and there. But once I get home and right when I lay down for bed, it starts itching all over.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 4, 2010)

Not too much to report - I'm in an inbetween stage with products/staples - using up the old and slowly bringing in the new. Washing a few times a week, wearing puffs - not anymore, too many tangles - air drying with braids, twists, then wearing it out.


----------



## buttafly10021 (Aug 4, 2010)

count me in this one ladies!


----------



## 30something (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking at my old picture from before my HHJ I notice my hair was close to APL sometimes APL.. I got there with *little to no effort*, no obsessive moisturizing, checking moisture, porosity, this that and the third... and it just got there. I'm going to dump my old regimen (takes too much effort for not much of a difference with a very simple regimen), and follow my new and improved simplified regimen. Which only going to conclude co washing 2-3 times a week, shampoo 3-4 times a month. Moisturize and seal daily. I'm just tired of the marathon. Feel way better now


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

Checking in! I found some strands on the right that have already reached APL which means I'm on schedule. My hair grows faster on my right side, but my slow side is still at SL. I'm wondering if it's a retention problem instead of a slow growing problem...Anyhoo, I need a good trim, but I'm protecting my ends until the end of the year and hoping that I get full, thick APL in January after my trim.

Trying to stick to my regimen, and investing in a half wig because I'm tired of the bun!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

Alright newbeginnings!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 5, 2010)

Count me in. I had to drop out of the 2010 challenge because I bc'd. I'll be back in December to post my starting pics for next year.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pls count me in..

shampoo every 5 days
Dc once a week
steam every two weeks
using MT and castor oil mixes with some paper mind
moisture my hair with S. curl and coconut oil
apply mizani night treatment 3 times a week after cornrows break
Will be in cornrows and and wear wigs although i intalled a wig
relax every 12 - 16 weeks
dust every 3 months
starting pic is on my siggy


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 5, 2010)

Can I join? I plan to hit APL Dec 2011. Don't be fooled by my avatar.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 5, 2010)

Readyone said:


> Can I join? I plan to hit APL Dec 2011. Don't be fooled by my avatar.


You def can!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Aug 5, 2010)

Please add me! I BC in April after transitioning for 10 months. I should be APL by the end of 2011 *crosses fingers*
________
SHIP SALE


----------



## silenttullip (Aug 5, 2010)

I put my hair in individual braids and today is my first day with them in. I'm indoors mostly so I've kept a scarf on


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 5, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Let's Go Classmates!!!


 
hey girl! I will be joining this thread with my tail between my legs because i probably will be apl by dec but i will be bcing in nov which will put me back a few inches.  so i wont make it till 2011. i didnt want to be too dissappointed so i figure i might as well join and mentally prepare myself now. :realitycheck:


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 5, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey girl! I will be joining this thread with my tail between my legs because i probably will be apl by dec but i will be bcing in nov which will put me back a few inches.  so i wont make it till 2011. i didnt want to be too dissappointed so i figure i might as well join and mentally prepare myself now. :realitycheck:


 
Don't worry girl. We'll be here to push you right along. Heck I'm grazing SL so I won't be making APL too soon myself


----------



## Truth (Aug 6, 2010)

Can I please Be in this class pleassssseeee I was gonna try for dec.. But realistically it will more then likely be 2011 ... So puhweeaassseee!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 6, 2010)

sure you can!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 8, 2010)

can i be added too please?


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 8, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> can i be added too please?


sure you can


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 8, 2010)

@nikkiq
what about me?? M only neck length, lol, but i figured, we still have 4 months til next year plus the 12 months of 2011 lol so m good! (i hope, i hope, i hope, says linda86111 til she believes herself, sigh)


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^^Lol! You too! We're all taking it one day at a time girl. We'll get there sooner or later and move onto the next challenge with a banging head of hair


----------



## ms.tatiana (Aug 11, 2010)

hello ladies!!!

today i had my mom press my hair so i could do another length check and i need how figuring out what length i am 

thanks!


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 11, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> hello ladies!!!
> 
> today i had my mom press my hair so i could do another length check and i need how figuring out what length i am
> 
> thanks!


Hell it look like u ain't much but an inch or 2 away from APL to me


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm hoping to make APL by Summer 2011 :crossfingers:


----------



## lovelexi (Aug 11, 2010)

^Same here I want APL by June 2011. Wishful thinking maybe. I want hair with some swang for the summer.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ me three I want to be all natural and APL by July 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^oooh I know I won't be all natrual APL next year. I'd only be a little over a year post next summer but I know shrinkage would be a monster. This big forehead of mine can't pull off a TWA lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 11, 2010)

I feel you That's why I won't chop before 18 months. By next July I'll be 24months post and from what I've seen this is a pretty attainable goal. Hopefully I can make BSL (my ultimate goal) by the end of 2011, but I won't even talk about that until I hit APL.


----------



## DRJones (Aug 11, 2010)

Want to be added as well, my long term goal is the pic in my avatar. As you can see I have a lot of growing to do.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Aug 11, 2010)

I am sooo in! I'll post a picture of my current length and my regimen a little later today.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

arm445 said:


> I feel you That's why I won't chop before 18 months. By next July I'll be 24months post and from what I've seen this is a pretty attainable goal. Hopefully I can make BSL (my ultimate goal) by the end of 2011, but I won't even talk about that until I hit APL.


 
My 18 month mark will be around my birthday next year in September (October is the 18 month mark to be exact) so depending on how long my NG is, I may BC then but I may just wait until the new year and start it out natural. My ulimate goal is MBL or WL stretched


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 11, 2010)

^^ at the rate your growing, you will have plenty of natural hair by 18 months.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 11, 2010)

^^from your lips to God's ears


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 11, 2010)

I can FINALLY say that I have my staples! I'm officially taken and no longer looking (lol) I'm so glad too. I'm not cut out to be a PJ at all. Now I just have to be consistent in my regimen ....


----------



## anoriginalpyt (Aug 11, 2010)

count me in!

i'm in the midst of a transition, and i'll keep my regimen simple. until it snows, i plan to cowash and wet bun with the usual moisturize and sealing. but when winter hits, i'll have to go to using heat and wigging it more often. it's kinda dry here

my starting point is my avatar


----------



## Imani (Aug 12, 2010)

anoriginalpyt said:


> count me in!
> 
> i'm in the midst of a transition, and i'll keep my regimen simple. until it snows, i plan to cowash and wet bun with the usual moisturize and sealing. but when winter hits, i'll have to go to using heat and wigging it more often. it's kinda dry here
> 
> my starting point is my avatar


 
You look super close! Sure you won't be there by end of this year?


----------



## shonte (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm new to the forums.  I would like to join this challenge also. I'm hoping by next summer to be apl.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 12, 2010)

I found my staple wig! I love it and i don't ever think im taking it off. Lol . Yall can check out my protective style of choice here 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=491072&page=2&highlight=


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 12, 2010)

soooo i've found a new product i like which is great...hopefully it'll help me get to apl 2011 that much easier.  I'm talking about hawaiian silky 14 n 1.  I'm wondering if it'll work in the winter, though.  QBBRBC was kinda expensive and i don't like ordering online soo i'll be using that for flat ironed hair only. Deuces.


----------



## Dominican09 (Aug 12, 2010)

MsLizziA please count me in, I think I might be APL by summer 2011. My Reggie is:

Shampoo (KC Come Clean) and DC (Crece Pelo, Bambu Silicon Mix) - once per week, DC 2 x week depending on how my hair feels
PS - Twistout (Carol's Daughter Some of Marguerite's Magic, Ms. Jessie Meringue and KCCC) , bun, keeping my hair stretched 99% of the time
Protein treatments (Aphogee 2 min) - every two weeks or depending on how my hair feels
Light trim in Dec (I had a trim last month but was not satisfied)
Henna (Jamila) - when possible
Oils - Vatika oil, hemp seed oil, tea tree oil (night treatment every other day)
Co wash (HE HH)- when required
Leave in - HS 14 in 1, KC Knot Today

The last two pictures are my before and after trim

You think I can make it??


----------



## anoriginalpyt (Aug 13, 2010)

Imani said:


> You look super close! Sure you won't be there by end of this year?


i'd love to be, but i'm a slow grower and i'd like a little wiggle room.


----------



## hopeful (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, I'm finally adding pictures.  I really think I can make APL in the back by June 2011 and full APL by December 2011.  That's my goal.

I blow-dried my hair today in these pics:

 
Click for larger view.​


----------



## ogmistress (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey I want to join. 

I plan to continue washing every week and DC when after wash. (Depending on the day, I might or might not use heat)
Since school is starting soon I don't think I am going to co-wash. 
I will continue air drying and I will leave my flat iron at home so I wont be tempted.
I will be adding pictures after I relax next week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 16, 2010)

So how are my classmates???


----------



## Imani (Aug 17, 2010)

Took out my braids and took a progress pic/measurements for this month. Its a numbers game for me.  I know how many inches I need to hit every few months to be on track.  So far, I'm still right on track for APL in Dec 2011

Eta: For some reason, my above statement made me think of Americas Next Top Model.."Imani...you're still in the runnings to be APL in 2011!"  Lol! Excuse me, I'm silly. Carry on.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

^^^How many inches are you achieving every month? I know I need 4" before I hit APL so I'm praying that this growth rate I have going on right now just keeps on a'truckin!


----------



## lovelexi (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> So how are my classmates???



Dc'ing at the moment. My wet hair finally touches my back. Feels niiiice.


----------



## Imani (Aug 17, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^How many inches are you achieving every month? I know I need 4" before I hit APL so I'm praying that this growth rate I have going on right now just keeps on a'truckin!


 
If I were in your shoes, I'd give myself 8 months til APL. 

I think on average, I get about 3/4 inch a month.  When I'm doing length goals, i give myself 1/2 inch a month, so although I think I actually grow a little more than that, I'm giving myself room for trims or any breakage mishaps. 

I measure from the middle back of my head, just above the nape,  I have had problems with this area for years, so its good to keep an eye on it.  Right now I have about 4 inches of hair back there, and I think I need about 11.5 inches (7.5 more inches) to make APL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> Dc'ing at the moment. My wet hair finally touches my back. Feels niiiice.


 
Touching your back??? Sounds like you'll be graduating from this class soon then


----------



## supermodelsonya (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm getting there...slowly but surely. It will be uneven APL.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 17, 2010)

Imani said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd give myself 8 months til APL.
> 
> I think on average, I get about 3/4 inch a month. When I'm doing length goals, i give myself 1/2 inch a month, so although I think I actually grow a little more than that, I'm giving myself room for trims or any breakage mishaps.
> 
> I measure from the middle back of my head, just above the nape, I have had problems with this area for years, so its good to keep an eye on it. Right now I have about 4 inches of hair back there, and I think I need about 11.5 inches (7.5 more inches) to make APL.


 
Wow you really do have it all mapped out. I need to take notes lol. I don't get a chance to do a length check very often these days. Especially now with my hair in braids. Within in the next 2 weeks, I'll probably flat iron it before my next install and measure then. Hopefully its some good news. I'd at least like to be a full SL by the end of the year.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm shooting for APL by my 2 year anniversary in nov 2011


----------



## Janet' (Aug 17, 2010)

Ladies...APL is definitely a big milestone to breakthrough...Ya'll are inspirational in your own right! HHG!!!!!


----------



## Imani (Aug 17, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Ladies...APL is definitely a big milestone to breakthrough...Ya'll are inspirational in your own right! HHG!!!!!


 
Thanks for popping in on us!  Yes, APL will be a huge deal for me. The longest my hair or anyone in my family's hair has ever been is SL.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Aug 17, 2010)

Okay, I'm back...
My (current) regimen is:
Wash 1-3x weekly with a sulfate or non-sulfate shampoo (will change once I get rid of aaaall these shampoos I have; I'm thinking of using Hair One exclusively once I get rid of the stuff I have).

CoWash whenever I feel like it (not very often) with any of my many conditioners (usually Suave Coconut, Aussie Moist, YTC or YTCucumbers).

Oil Rinse everytime I get my hair wet (unless I'm in a hurry). I use Vatika oil exclusively for this.

DC 1-2x weekly, either separate protein and moisture sessions or combined. I use YTC Mud Mask, ORS Hair Mayo, Nacidit Avocado , Capilo Milk and Honey, and AO Island Naturals among others.

I use FP Stabilizer Plus as needed. I'm natural. I know, I know! Sooo bad! But I love the way my hair feels after.

My current go-to style is a braidout. I actually prefer twistouts, but I can't get the twists tight enough  After a Wash/CoWash/DC session, I squeeze my hair in a microfiber towel for several seconds, so my hair is between wet and damp, apply leave-in (current fave is Hask Placenta HOT creme...it comes in tubes only...grr!), "juice" of my choice (in the juicing challenge), holding product (usually ORS Lock and Twist Gel) and then braid up. I do individuals. After that, I put some Shea Butter or Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter on the ends, wait for the suckers to dry and then take down. I braid back up at night and do that until I wet my hair again.

I enjoy what I do now, but I know my regimen will change once I use all of the products I have. I mainly want to use less products and incorporate (more) ceramides into my regimen. I was SUCH a PJ when I was transitioning/freshly chopped. No more!

Oh, and my pics! These were taken 7/5/2010. Hair was freshly washed, wet, with no product. I plan on straightening sometime next week and will post some straight pics then. (I already know they aren't the best. I'm not good at taking pictures behind my back).


----------



## Rossy2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

My name is not on the list and I posted my regime sometimes back   Pls add me


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2010)

Planning on putting my mini twists in before heading back to school  I need to get some more Organix shampoo and conditioner for weekly washes/conditioning... thinking about getting Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner for co-washes while in twists - the Organix is a heavier conditioner, I need something lighter.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Aug 17, 2010)

Can I join? 

I decided to do a major trim/cut today! I went from 1.5 inches away from APL to neck length... couldn't take the uneveness and lack of style anymore. I hope my hair grows better this time around. I learned alot from the first journey to Apl so it shouldn't be hard this time around.
Here is my starting pic:


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 17, 2010)

Just checking in!! I put twist extensions in my hair this weekend. School is starting next week and I really don't have time to play in my hair every morning. I'm going to try and keep these in for 2 months.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 20, 2010)

How have you guys been?? I have been doing low manipulation like crazy and i keep telling myself that length checking everyday is not necessary. lol .. Im still PSin!


----------



## afrochique (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, 
Can I join? My hair is in layers and although I am in the APL by Dec 2010 challenge, I would like to have all my hair at APL, and be full APL in 2011.
Thanks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 20, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> How have you guys been?? I have been doing low manipulation like crazy and i keep telling myself that length checking everyday is not necessary. lol .. Im still PSin!


 

doing darn good. Took my braids out from my last install and with it wet, it looks about 3.5" from APL but I may be wrong. I'm not gonna flat iron and do a length check until the end of the HYH challenge(December). APL would be an AMAZING way to start off the new year, but I'm not holding my breath . Going back in another install tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 20, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> Just checking in!! I put twist extensions in my hair this weekend. School is starting next week and I really don't have time to play in my hair every morning. I'm going to try and keep these in for 2 months.


 

I'm not in the challenge but may i ask what kind of hair did u use? I really think this is pretty! Thanks in advance


----------



## maryb (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,
I'm a new, and i'd like to join this class ! I live in Paris (FRANCE) so my english is not perfect.
My hair is  4a/b. My current length is SL, 12 weeks post relaxer, and i hope to be full APL by december 2011. As soon as i'm officially in, i'll post my pics.
I didn't make my decision about my regimen yet. I've just get my order from Beauty of New York. All these products are new for me and i have to try them all to see which ones work for me.  
But i plan to begin with an intensive protein treatment (Aphogee 2 step) to stop breakage, to use 2xweek a mix of MT/MTG/EVOO as prepoo
Co-wash and shampoo once a week 
Honey/DC after every wash
Moisturize 2xdaily
No heat at all, lace wigs and braids underneath as PS
My daily vitamins : aphogee (1), biotin(1x5mg), DHT blocker (2)
But, may be it's too much products and pills. Thank for advices !!


----------



## Mz.Shazia (Aug 21, 2010)

I WANT IN! 
Im currently SL buy I think I can make APL by May *crossing fingers* as long as I stick to my PS

My current REGGIE

* Cornrowed Underneath My Wigs *

Co washing every 2-3 days, poo'ing biweekly (or as needed) DC after every wash. Sealing my ends nightly and applying growth aides and taking vitamins daily. Dusting when needed, but I tend to get scissor happy  Henna once a month.

Poo's: Carols daughter or HE Hello Hydration occasionally (havent really find one I love yet)
DC/CoWash: Sauve Shea Butter and Almond. Aussie Moist ORS Hair Mayonaisse mix w/ EEVO EEO and Peppermint Oil
Protein: Aphogee Protien Treatment
Leave-ins: Any Co-wash conditioner or Cantu Shea butter leave In


Also using*  MegaTek, Biotin, Coconut Oil, Shea butter, and garlic pills

making sure to take my vitamins daily and apply my growth aides

 At work now so will be back with my starting pic sometime this wknd 

Sorry But Not Really A Solid Reggie


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm still juicing and baggying everyday and cowashing 3-4 times a week.

I started back on MegaTek. It's too early to tell if it's working but my scalp itches like crazy.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 21, 2010)

MissHoney26 said:


> I'm not in the challenge but may i ask what kind of hair did u use? I really think this is pretty! Thanks in advance


 

Thank You! I used 100% Kanekalon, Jazz Wave, Jumbo Silky II. At my BSS it's 1.89 a pack. The brand name is Jazz Wave.


----------



## diadall (Aug 21, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys!! i forgot to post my "regimen".

i am in a protective style, yarn braids until the end of my transition. so i wash with clarifying shampoo when needed and i co wash when needed. i moisturize with oyins juices and berries and seal with oyin burnt sugar pomade. i sometimes seal with virgin coconut oil. when i co wash i use aussie moist. i really cant do anything else until i am out of my ps.


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 21, 2010)

just checking in...i'm juicing with hs14n1 almost daily now, i also co wash with aussie moist and/or aussie moist 3 min miracle whenever i feel like (from every 3 days to dailly, it just depends) i added a lot of wheat germ oil to my 3 min miracle and some to the conditioner so let's see how that goes.  happy hair growing y'all


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 21, 2010)

I just did a length check after lawd only knows how long... IM PAST CLB!!!!


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Aug 21, 2010)

JaszyFaye said:


> Just checking in!! I put twist extensions in my hair this weekend. School is starting next week and I really don't have time to play in my hair every morning. I'm going to try and keep these in for 2 months.



Girl you know you look good! 

The side part really suits you!


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 21, 2010)

So here are my bun comparison shots 

08/08/2010









08/21/2010


----------



## Imani (Aug 22, 2010)

Since I actually like they look/style of my short hair most of the time, I was trying to remind myself why I wanted to be APL and thought about some stuff that would really be awesome once I make it.  

-Be able to pull my hair back in a nice/cute ponytail or bun (I can't remember the last time I had enough hair for a decent ponytail. Maybe the 90s? And even then it wasn't very long as I've never been past SL my entire life). 
-A cute braid out/twist out that still has some decent length to it
-Have nice full twists that are long enough to pull back. I loved my kinky twist extensions and I would love to be able to get a somewhat similar effect with my real hair. 

What does everyone else want to do once they make APL?


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanna join ...sry for the crappy pic ...i'll take more later


----------



## Shelew (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know if you are still accepting APL 2011 graduates?  I would like to join!


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by ImaniWhat does everyone else want to do once they make APL?me, myself and i personally,  want to:
-like you, be able to do a nice braid out that still has some lengt to it
-have people weave check me 
-have hair longer than most people i know (except for maybe 1) 
-have "long" sleek straight black (i'ma have to dye it) hair that blows in the wind
-have the longest hair i've ever had in my life :Rotf:

now, i know APL is nothing on this board, but IRL people gush over full SL SOMETIMES let alone APL. APL is BY NO MEANS my final stop, i got a long a$$ way to go til my length pursuit retirement, lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 22, 2010)

hey don't forget to add my name too


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 22, 2010)

Distorted Barbie said:


> I wanna join ...sry for the crappy pic ...i'll take more later


You can join!


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 22, 2010)

Shelew said:


> I don't know if you are still accepting APL 2011 graduates?  I would like to join!



Yes you can!


----------



## MsWowFactor (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi 

Is it to late to join?  Please say no.

I would like to be APL by April of 2011.  My regimine will be simple.  Washing and deep conditioning once a week.  Bunning, Bantu Knot outs, braid outs and roller sets.

I will post pics on my next wash day.


----------



## Mari-Cris (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi  

Me, too. Is it to late to join? Please say no.

I would like to be APL by April of 2011. My regimen will be simple. Washing and deep conditioning once a week. Co-Washing 2X/week. Bunning, Bantu Knot outs, braid outs, double strand twists and roller sets.

I will post pics on my next wash day - this Wednesday.


----------



## Mari-Cris (Aug 22, 2010)

Imani said:


> Since I actually like they look/style of my short hair most of the time, I was trying to remind myself why I wanted to be APL and thought about some stuff that would really be awesome once I make it.
> 
> -Be able to pull my hair back in a nice/cute ponytail or bun (I can't remember the last time I had enough hair for a decent ponytail. Maybe the 90s? And even then it wasn't very long as I've never been past SL my entire life).
> -A cute braid out/twist out that still has some decent length to it
> ...



I want to do exactly what you want to do plus what ImaniWhat said:

-like you, be able to do a nice braid out that still has some length to it
-have people weave check me 
-have hair longer than most people i know (except for maybe 1) 
-have "long" sleek straight black (i'ma have to dye it) hair that blows in the wind
-have the longest hair i've ever had in my life :Rotf:

now, i know APL is nothing on this board, but IRL people gush over full  SL SOMETIMES let alone APL. APL is BY NO MEANS my final stop, i got a  long a$$ way to go til my length pursuit retirement, lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

to all the newcomers. Let's reach APL together ladies!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll post my regimen.

*What I was doing:*
Trying everything on this board, air drying, dying my hair, never straightening it, etc. My hair suffered, but I still made some progress.

*What I plan on doing to reach APL in 2011:*
Washing and pressing every 2 wks. No heat in between, unless it's a must.
DCing, Using ceramides and keeping some kind of oil on my scalp.
Taking vitamins and biosil
Regular trims
Using Nexxus Aloxxi polymedic and La Plancha every 2 wks.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 22, 2010)

Last entries are in today!


----------



## swgpec (Aug 22, 2010)

Count me in!  I really need the encouragement.  Finally getting serious and less intimidated about growing long and healthy hair.  Until reading LHCF I did not think this was possible but the progress pictures/testimonials really give me hope.  

My routine will be:
No heat (until I relax-every 8 weeks)
Vitamins
Deep conditioning
washing weekly
trimming only to get rid of split ends
protective styles

I think gardening daily and exposing my hair to the harsh sun has prevented me from achieving my goal.  Additionally, I was using the wrong products and had no clue about any of the tips such as Alma, Vatika oil, etc.


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 22, 2010)

did u count me in?


----------



## lovelexi (Aug 22, 2010)

Imani said:


> Since I actually like they look/style of my short hair most of the time, I was trying to remind myself why I wanted to be APL and thought about some stuff that would really be awesome once I make it.
> 
> -Be able to pull my hair back in a nice/cute ponytail or bun (I can't remember the last time I had enough hair for a decent ponytail. Maybe the 90s? And even then it wasn't very long as I've never been past SL my entire life).
> -A cute braid out/twist out that still has some decent length to it
> ...


-Well very similar to your reasons. I want to make nice buns and ponytails. A ponytail that is thick and lush.
-Also I want to do some bantu knot outs and not have the curls fall to my ears.
-When I wear my hair straight I think it will be sexy if my hair can fall somewhere near my non-existent cleavage. maybe it will create some sort of illusion  
and thats pretty much it.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 22, 2010)

Imani said:


> Since I actually like they look/style of my short hair most of the time, I was trying to remind myself why I wanted to be APL and thought about some stuff that would really be awesome once I make it.
> 
> -Be able to pull my hair back in a nice/cute ponytail or bun (I can't remember the last time I had enough hair for a decent ponytail. Maybe the 90s? And even then it wasn't very long as I've never been past SL my entire life).
> -A cute braid out/twist out that still has some decent length to it
> ...


 
*Be able to do a cute wet bun without a sock
*Rock a cute twist out ponytail and have coworkers wondering if its my phony pony
*Use banana clips and EZ Combs whenever I please
*Bantu knots for days!!!


----------



## chiconya (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like to be added if it is not to late, length is in siggy. My regimen is not set in stone but I am gearing towards:


Washing and Dc'ing weekly to bi-monthly with either protein or moisture.

I will use heat blowdryer and flat iron bi-monthly as well.

Also moisturize and seal once a day at night.

And when my scalp is more itchy wash more frequently. Lately I have been juicin and co washing my hair is breaking and shedding like crazy. So I give up my hair hates wet buns and airdrying overnight causes my scalp to itch like crazy, or sometimes be crunchy. I loose less hair blow-drying and flat ironing than wet bunning and co-washing.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 25, 2010)

Check the OP for the ETA!


----------



## Dominican09 (Aug 25, 2010)

2-day wash and go puff is not my friend anymore


----------



## SayNo2HairCrack (Aug 25, 2010)

:-( .. well I'm too late... BUT I'm still going to follow and try to make it to APL by next year ... that is my goal !! Even though I'm not part of the class.. lol.  I'm not checkin until next year summertime though !! My "reggie" is deep condition once a week... kinky curly leave in w/ kinky curly once a week...


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 25, 2010)

i had a setback 2 days ago when I tried henna for the 1st time.  I had to snip two knows out of my hair after DC'ing, using chi cilk infusion, and struggling for days to get the knots out. Hopefully it didn't mess me up too much. I WILL NEVER HENNA again. I plan to DC and plait and wear wigs til I straighten (perhaps in sept or oct)....


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

^^^oh no! sorry about your setback


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 25, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^oh no! sorry about your setback



Thanks, hun. It really wasn't that bad. I'm lucky the few knots that I cut weren't huge. I'm also glad that they were higher up. Hopefully it wont be too noticeable. I'll just keep it moisturized


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 30, 2010)

Am I delusional for thinking I may be able to hit APL by summer 2011???


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Am I delusional for thinking I may be able to hit APL by summer 2011???


 
Absolutely NOT! You grow girl! It took me 6 months to get from SL to APL, and LOOK at how looooong my back is!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 30, 2010)

When I took my last install down, I check out how long my hair was combed down with leave-in on it...still wet. I was about 3.5" from APL at that point. Maybe flat ironed I'll be maybe 3" from it. I HOPE that I can keep it up and make it by June 2011 but we shall see!!! :crossfingers:


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Aug 30, 2010)

hey ladies!! i will try to do a length check next week, once i take out my yarn braids this week! i think i am very close to apl but i am also transitioning and will be bcing in november, so if i do make it to apl before november it wont be for long! lol i will post pics sometime next week! HHG!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

^^^Grow Zkitty!!! How far into your transition are you now???


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everybody! No clue what length my hair is because I try so hard not to obbess over it. I would rather just get it done and get it out the way. Anyway, I have been cowashin damn near every night out of pure lazyness and braiding the ends of my hair to prevent ssks. 

Going to APL slowly but surely...


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2010)

We're all creeping there together girl. And this crazy rainy weather down here isn't making cute hairstyles last very long.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

I could really use a good moisturizer while in these braids


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> We're all creeping there together girl. And this crazy rainy weather down here isn't making cute hairstyles last very long.



Girl this weather sucks! I promise I was gonna straighten my hair and then I thought about it and was like "Fa what?" The weather don't know what the hell to do so why risk my cute straight hair on some boolshyt...lol besides it take to long n too much to straighten to just be gone the next day so you ca kiss that ship


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 1, 2010)

This may be an unpopular suggestion but I know lots of women use that sulphur 8 spray to moisturze while in braids. Or maybe ypu can get a juice like Carefree curl, S Curl or something else


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^I use kinda made my own little concoction(sp). I had a wee bit of CFC and Hawaiian Silky left over so I mixed them together in a huge bottle with water and olive oil. I just started using it the other day and I can't tell if it's doing any good while still in the install. I'm just praying for the best. I switch it up with BRX spray too.


----------



## wish4length (Sep 1, 2010)

I've had some growth......not sure how much though.....I'm probably 3 inches away vs. the 4 when I started...idk


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I've had some growth......not sure how much though.....I'm probably 3 inches away vs. the 4 when I started...idk


 

*gasps* where in the HECK have you been?????


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 1, 2010)

wish4length said:


> I've had some growth......not sure how much though.....I'm probably 3 inches away vs. the 4 when I started...idk


 
Congrats! Keep growing!


----------



## wish4length (Sep 1, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> *gasps* where in the HECK have you been?????


 1. working
 2. growing my hair and lurking on here
 3. finding the time to renew my subcription


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 1, 2010)

I was wondering where my PPB had gone off to. Now...


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Sep 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^Grow Zkitty!!! How far into your transition are you now???


 
hey girl! i am currently 68 weeks into my transition! I will be dealing with my own hair at least a week or so before i put them back  in braids for the remainder of my transition.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 2, 2010)

68 weeks??? Wow!!! Go Zkitty! How much longer are you going for?


----------



## SimJam (Sep 2, 2010)

obviously Im in a slow growth period.
**sigh**

my 1 year natcha-versary is in 15 weeks YAY


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Sep 2, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> 68 weeks??? Wow!!! Go Zkitty! How much longer are you going for?



i am going for 78 1/2 weeks i have a date and everything...im bcing in nov.


----------



## Imani (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm still on track for Dec 2011! I even got me a pretty pink ruler to keep up with my progress. I'm so pumped.  I'm sooo glad I decided to transition, my hair really does seem to be doing much better than it did relaxed.  I only have about 3 inches of relaxed ends left up top. 

I'll be going back into kinky twists in a couple of weeks. I was pretty lax about using heat whenever I wanted and wearing it out for the 1st year of transitioning. But now, that I got my eyes on APL, I'm buckling down for the next 16 months. I got my game face on!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

^^^how long do you plan on transitioning?


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Sep 6, 2010)

hey i wanted to know if anyone had luck with getting a bun even though they were not apl yet? i am like 2 inches away from apl but im also transitioning.  just curious


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 6, 2010)

I've seen a few ladies with NL and SL lenght hair pull off a cute high bun so I'm sure with you being close to APL, you can do it as well.


----------



## lea86111 (Sep 6, 2010)

my name is not on the list and i really wanna be part of the class. I pm'ed you.

checking in
i think i made SL (don't know dor sure til i relax in january) and i have 5 inches til apl so mabe a year from now so i should make APL by september 2011 give or take a month.


----------



## MsWowFactor (Sep 7, 2010)

I can get a bun but I like my buns pretty big so I make mine using a phony pony.  This gives me a chance to not touch my ends so I just put my hair in a baggy under the bun to keep ends moisturized  I am also transitioning. I can also get a cute bun by roller setting and pinning my hair up into a cute bun.

OP,  Can name please be added 2.  I also pm'd u.

Thanks


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^how long do you plan on transitioning?


 
Til the cows come home.  I've had several trims, and one big cut from a foolish stylist back in April, so I really don't have much relaxed hair left at all.  The back half is all natural.  And about 3 inches of relaxed ends left up top.  

I was really taking a look at how choppy my back layers are yesterday and its gonna be extremely hard for all those layers to make APL in 2011. Some of them need like almost 8 inches to make APL.


----------



## lovelexi (Sep 8, 2010)

College life is really takes a toll on my hair. I just don't have the time to take care of it like I should. I'm trying but I'm experiencing more breakage than usual. I guess I really have to get a regimen going that works into my schedule.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

Imani said:


> Til the cows come home. I've had several trims, and one big cut from a foolish stylist back in April, so I really don't have much relaxed hair left at all. The back half is all natural. And about 3 inches of relaxed ends left up top.
> 
> I was really taking a look at how choppy my back layers are yesterday and its gonna be extremely hard for all those layers to make APL in 2011. Some of them need like almost 8 inches to make APL.


 
I need about 3.5-4" to get to APL but idk when I'll be able to reach it.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 8, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> hey i wanted to know if anyone had luck with getting a bun even though they were not apl yet? i am like 2 inches away from apl but im also transitioning.  just curious


 I bun my hair. I did a blog post on it. How i did it and what i did. http://www.strawberricurls.com/post/1003734719/its-a-bun-iful-life#notes


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 8, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> College life is really takes a toll on my hair. I just don't have the time to take care of it like I should. I'm trying but I'm experiencing more breakage than usual. I guess I really have to get a regimen going that works into my schedule.


 
Girl im in school too and take care of my sis and have to cook and everything in my house so if i can make time for my hair, i know you can too! Start doing twist or straighten it or something. You HAVE to make time like anything else. You can do it!


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 8, 2010)

@MsWowFactor and @lea

I added you guys!


----------



## lea86111 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: THE APL CLASS OF 2011!A*



MsLizziA said:


> @MsWowFactor and @lea
> 
> I added you guys!


 
YAY :reddancer:  thanks

checking in:
i am "bunning" (ponytail with ends tucked in) basically 24/7.  I am getting very bored with my hair and i am getting the urge to relax (2 months and maybe 2 weeks or 1 post) and i have a mini afro thing going on and my buns are not looking too good.  I have things to take care of, so i can't buy weaves/wigs as of now  

what else can i do guys?


----------



## lea86111 (Sep 8, 2010)

^^^oh i was trying to stretch til january


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

can you do a twistout perhaps?


----------



## lea86111 (Sep 9, 2010)

^^i'll try it, i just always thought my hair is too short for a twist/braid out.  Always thought you had to be @ least APL for it to look good


----------



## ogmistress (Sep 9, 2010)

HI, i'm checking in. 

I'm trying something different with my hair. For some odd reason, last weekend I started wetting my hair everytime I would shower and then bun it when it's damped. So I have been doing that all week but i also included a light protein moisturizer and oil.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 9, 2010)

ogmistress said:


> HI, i'm checking in.
> 
> I'm trying something different with my hair. For some odd reason, last weekend I started wetting my hair everytime I would shower and then bun it when it's damped. So I have been doing that all week but i also included a light protein moisturizer and oil.


  There is nothing wrong with that. I did that wen I had a TWA and my hair grew SO fast


Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2010)

I would like to be added to this class. Is it too late?


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Sep 9, 2010)

hey ladies! i got my hair out of the braids and into something.. because my hair is soooo thick beyond belief getting it into a real serios ponytail would cause to much pulling and tugging. so i just used a stretchy headband and got what i could get into the headband. it works for now but there are times in want to take  it out and touch my scalp. so here r two pics.


----------



## hopeful (Sep 9, 2010)

^^^Pretty!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Sep 10, 2010)

hey ladies...

i have been taking a swimming class at school and i hate when my hair gets wet. is there any way to prevent damage from the water that doesn't involved washing all the time because my hair is a hot mess when its wet. i was thinking of just getting braids and putting on a swim cap... any suggestions???

thanks...


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I did a search and destroy and omg but I'm glad I did it. Now I just have to baby my hair with the juice and I think I'll make it


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 10, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> hey ladies...
> 
> i have been taking a swimming class at school and i hate when my hair gets wet. is there any way to prevent damage from the water that doesn't involved washing all the time because my hair is a hot mess when its wet. i was thinking of just getting braids and putting on a swim cap... any suggestions???
> 
> thanks...



There are plenty of threads about this on the forum. Just use the search function 

I have read in those threads that women put conditioner in there are and wet their hair before they get in the pool



Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


----------



## hopeful (Sep 10, 2010)

ms.tatiana said:


> hey ladies...
> 
> i have been taking a swimming class at school and i hate when my hair gets wet. is there any way to prevent damage from the water that doesn't involved washing all the time because my hair is a hot mess when its wet. i was thinking of just getting braids and putting on a swim cap... any suggestions???
> 
> thanks...



I have found keeping the hair moist works between washing.  Keep it moist with things like s-curl, creamy moisturizers, oils, etc.  Don't give the chlorine a chance to dry out the hair because that's when it will break.


----------



## lovelexi (Sep 10, 2010)

My hair is breaking like crazyyyy!!! I mean maybe its because I never paid attention to it before but since its been getting colder out I have been losing hair. I don't know what to do. I've been maintaining my moisture and protein reggie, taking my vitamins, moisturzing and sealing but its not working. My friend says its the change of weather but I cant sit here like this! Anyone have any suggestions? Has this happened to you?


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 11, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> My hair is breaking like crazyyyy!!! I mean maybe its because I never paid attention to it before but since its been getting colder out I have been losing hair. I don't know what to do. I've been maintaining my moisture and protein reggie, taking my vitamins, moisturzing and sealing but its not working. My friend says its the change of weather but I cant sit here like this! Anyone have any suggestions? Has this happened to you?



Yes, with the weather change, you have to change your regimen as well. Last winter my hair was doing that too but I started deep conditioing with unrefined shea butter and it saved my hair. U should try thta



Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2010)

Ladies, it appears I will not make APL in 2010 so I want in if that's okay? 

I will remain a part of the APL 2010 challenge for support but I wanted an early start for next year by joining this challenge now. I have like 3.5 inches left to get to APL and I can't see that happening by December this year. If it does, then I'll be  for sure but none the less, I will remain hopeful.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

I checked my length today and...no progress! My last length check was July 31. I guess it hasn't been that long. I'm ALMOST there! I have to be APL with the ends bumped before I will claim it.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 11, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Ladies, it appears I will not make APL in 2010 so I want in if that's okay?
> 
> I will remain a part of the APL 2010 challenge for support but I wanted an early start for next year by joining this challenge now. I have like 3.5 inches left to get to APL and I can't see that happening by December this year. If it does, then I'll be  for sure but none the less, I will remain hopeful.



Oh sorry but the class is closed   .. it was getting packed in here so see ya at the next one! 



Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2010)

What next one, 2012. It's not even 2011 yet so how can it be too late? 

Anyway, I'm just disappointed I could not be a part of the challenge. Good Luck everyone!



MsLizziA said:


> Oh sorry but the class is closed  .. it was getting packed in here so see ya at the next one!
> 
> 
> 
> Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm gonna make APL dangit! I can feel it in my bones!!


----------



## wish4length (Sep 12, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> I'm gonna make APL dangit! I can feel it in my bones!!


 
YOU BETTER!!! 
me too


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL! How you coming along PPB?


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a question for all the bunners here. How do you make your buns without breaking your hair? I have to brush my SL hair back while wet and I hate doing it. I just know my hair is breaking off with each stroke of the brush. Without a brush, how in the world do you get it back neatly? TIA


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anybody with natural SL hair, what are you doing during the day to protect your ends besides wearing a wig??

I tried to bun, but the shrinkage does not allow me to tuck the hair in...any other methods? pretty please!!


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> I have a question for all the bunners here. How do you make your buns without breaking your hair? I have to brush my SL hair back while wet and I hate doing it. I just know my hair is breaking off with each stroke of the brush. Without a brush, how in the world do you get it back neatly? TIA


 
I wish I knew! My slicked back neat buns are the same as my blow-dry and flat irons...rarely seen and only for special occasions!  I usually splash a little water on my hair (and sometimes yes to cucumbers leave-in), a little oil (my mix of EVOO, WGO and jojoba), and tie it down tight at night. That's the neatest I can get it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

jetbeauty09 said:


> I have a question for all the bunners here. How do you make your buns without breaking your hair? I have to brush my SL hair back while wet and I hate doing it. I just know my hair is breaking off with each stroke of the brush. Without a brush, how in the world do you get it back neatly? TIA


 
Have you tried slicking it back with your hands and tying a scarf? Or using a small tooth comb like Sylver 2? I use a brush but I found that I only have to use the brush the first day I wash. The days in between washes, I just smooth with my hands (with conditioner) and then tie a scarf on and my hair lies flat. But since you're relaxed, you should be able to smooth with a wide tooth comb or maybe one of those brushes with the balls at the end (are they called round brushes? idk)


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

Dominican09 said:


> Anybody with natural SL hair, what are you doing during the day to protect your ends besides wearing a wig??
> 
> I tried to bun, but the shrinkage does not allow me to tuck the hair in...any other methods? pretty please!!



You can use claw clips or bobby pins.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 17, 2010)

Checkin` in ... not much to report though. Straightened about a month ago and I was about two inches from SL.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 17, 2010)

Aggie said:


> *What next one, 2012. It's not even 2011 yet so how can it be too late*?
> 
> Anyway, I'm just disappointed I could not be a part of the challenge. Good Luck everyone!


 

WOW! I totally agree. I think it's a bit silly that people can't join up until December. That's just gonna cause more "challenges" to be created but if this "class" will be rejecting people who are trying to reach their goals with us and come here for support, then I don't wish to be apart of it. I will just continue to post my updates in threads that allow people to join at anytime. You could remove my name...or not doesn't matter.

I wish all you ladies well in your healthy hair journeys!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

^^^I totally feel what you're saying Femme


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 17, 2010)

I missed joining but I can still ride it out with the 2011 APL graduates!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> I missed joining but I can still ride it out with the 2011 APL graduates!


 
Yeah but those of us who have not yet reached our APL goal approx. 6 or 7 months before 2011 are not welcomed here in this class...I honestly don't see the point in trying to graduate or "ride out" with a class that has rejected you.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 19, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Yeah but those of us who have not yet reached our APL goal approx. 6 or 7 months before 2011 are not welcomed here in this class...I honestly don't see the point in trying to graduate or "ride out" with a class that has rejected you.


 
We have a very positive vibe in this thread. Please do not bring negativity in it. Thank you


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 19, 2010)

On a side note, how is everyone in the class doing?


ETA: Ok so to address the issue of "rejecting" people from the class. Its not a matter of rejecting but a matter of organization. The thread was getting cluttered and my PM box was getting overloaded. Do not take it personally. People close challenges all the time, even though this isn't a challenege, its the same concept. 

No one has a problem with it then? So what is the big issue now? I am not stopping anyone from reaching their goals but as I said before, the thread was getting cluttered and I had to do something to stop it. 

If you would like your name taken off the list, please feel free to PM me. No hard feelings  . Thank you


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> We have a very positive vibe in this thread. Please do not bring negativity in it. Thank you


 
It was not my intention to bring negativity to your challenge. In fact, I'm not known as one who stirs up trouble. I am however, just pointing out a fact.

ETA: I managed one of the original deep conditioner threads with almost 200 people and I never treated or saw it as over-crowded. I welcomed every single person who was interested in that challenge even up to a month before the challenge ended that year. It was all about supporting each other, no matter how many of us there were. 

The more the merrier. There were so many new ideas that were shared and we all learned from those ideas and adopted many of them. I, nor anyone else brought any negativity to this thread. Sorry you saw it that way. I really am. Please accept my most humble apologies. I just think we have a right to voice our disappointment. No hard feelings.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 19, 2010)

Since I am too late to join, I will be watching from the sidelines/subscribing to keep up with you all, as I hope to make APL around August 2011 as well! HHG ladies!


----------



## Americka (Sep 19, 2010)

Aggie said:


> It was not my intention to bring negativity to your challenge. In fact, I'm not known as one who stirs up trouble. I am however, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> ETA: I managed one of the original deep conditioner threads with almost 200 people and I never treated or saw it as over-crowded. I welcomed every single person who was interested in that challenge even up to a month before the challenge ended that year. It was all about supporting each other, no matter how many of us there were.
> 
> The more the merrier. There were so many new ideas that were shared and we all learned from those ideas and adopted many of them. I, nor anyone else brought any negativity to this thread. Sorry you saw it that way. I really am. Please accept my most humble apologies. I just think we have a right to voice our disappointment. No hard feelings.


 
Aggie - I think you made an excellent point. Last time I checked, we were allowed to voice dissension as long as it was done respectfully. You did so with grace and dignity. No need for you to apologize for that.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

Americka said:


> Aggie - I think you made an excellent point. Last time I checked, we were allowed to voice dissension as long as it was done respectfully. You did so with grace and dignity. No need for you to apologize for that.



This was very sweet of you to say so Americka. Thank you hun.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 19, 2010)

Aggie said:


> It was not my intention to bring negativity to your challenge. In fact, I'm not known as one who stirs up trouble. I am however, just pointing out a fact.
> 
> ETA: I managed one of the original deep conditioner threads with almost 200 people and I never treated or saw it as over-crowded. I welcomed every single person who was interested in that challenge even up to a month before the challenge ended that year. It was all about supporting each other, no matter how many of us there were.
> 
> The more the merrier. There were so many new ideas that were shared and we all learned from those ideas and adopted many of them. I, nor anyone else brought any negativity to this thread. Sorry you saw it that way. I really am. Please accept my most humble apologies. I just think we have a right to voice our disappointment. No hard feelings.


 
Maybe its because we are on a forum and its very hard to discern emotions on here without the use of smiley faces or whatnot but i am very defensive person, just something u should know about me. If you didn't mean anything by, there is no need to apologize. As i said before, its just hard to know what is not meant to be rude and what is not when you can't effectively express yourself through just posting.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Maybe its because we are on a forum and its very hard to discern emotions on here without the use of smiley faces or whatnot but i am very defensive person, just something u should know about me. If you didn't mean anything by, there is no need to apologize. As i said before, its just hard to know what is not meant to be rude and what is not when you can't effectively express yourself through just posting.



You know what sweetheart, don't hurt your pretty little head about it. I have voiced my thoughts, you responded, now it's over. As someone once said, it's really not that serious. HHG! I wish you and all the challengers in the class well, really I do!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 19, 2010)

okay so how was everyone's weekend?? any big hair news to share??


----------



## lovelexi (Sep 21, 2010)

I am so lax about my hair. Wash days are whenever I feel like it. At least once a week. Hard protein is judged and somewhere in between 6-8 weeks. And I never measure my hair. But I can def feel the tips of my hair brushing my back. So this must be a good sign. My "reggie" if it can be called that is working.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 21, 2010)

^^^Sometimes simple reggies really are the best


----------



## ogmistress (Sep 22, 2010)

I joined the Fall/Winter 2010-2011 Cowash Challenge


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 25, 2010)

^^^I'm in that one too!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to take up co-washing again or DC'ing more often. I forgot how harsh the winters are here. My hair feels like straw by nighttime even if it felt moisturized that same morning. SMH.


----------



## Imani (Sep 27, 2010)

Im about to stop going to the salon so much and also cut waaay back on heat. I'm sooo scared of the thought of fighting with my hair...and my hair winning! lol. I am just so used to wearing my hair straight, im afraid of knots and tangles hurting my progress. But I just feel like my hair is kinda dry and not as healthy as it could be with getting it straightened so much. So, starting this weekend, I'll be doing non-heat styles, hopefully for the next 3-4 months. And also trying out some natural product lines.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

hi ladies. everything going well?


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi NikkiQ!! 
I have 3.5 inches to go!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^way to go Dominican09 !!! I think I may be about the same, but I haven't flat ironed since June  I hope I'm at least to that point when I finally do a length check in December. Transitioning with 5 months of NG makes it REALLY tempting to do a length check lol


----------



## Dominican09 (Sep 30, 2010)

stay strong!! I can't wait to see your progress!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^I'm trying to but it's just....so....HARD!!!!! lol


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I'm trying to but it's just....so....HARD!!!!! lol


 
back away from your hair... PUT IT AWAY! Im about to go back in braids my damn self. A sew in or something!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

lol I am in braids. I refuse to leave my hair out of braids for longer than a week  I baby it for the week it's out then back in for another 4-5 weeks. This time I got a beehive done so my wigs lay down flatter. I think if I stick with this, my transition will go smoother and I'll be less tempted to flat iron...until I take them down!!!!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 30, 2010)

SimJam said:


> Im ready Im ready ***in my spongebob voice ***
> 
> *reggie*
> corn rows and twists as PS - though I will wear my hair "out" in puffs twist outs etc on occassion.
> ...




update:
pic 1 today
pic 2 july


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Sep 30, 2010)

I am going to be doing a sew-in within the next few days. I am hoping that I do a good job on this install. It has to last 5 weeks. after that I will be bc'ing and then I dunno what I will be doing because I like not doing my hair for awhile but then I like to touch it and play with it too, so this will be interesting!erplexed


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 30, 2010)

^^^5 weeks??? Oh you can do that with no problem. Just keep thinking about what happens when those 5 weeks are up


----------



## diadall (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it too late to join?

I wash my hair once a week (Thursday) with Aveda Shampoo and Conditioner but I think I a going to try to just cowash with Mane and Tail Conditioner and wash when I think I need it.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 11, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> lol I am in braids. I refuse to leave my hair out of braids for longer than a week  I baby it for the week it's out then back in for another 4-5 weeks. This time I got a beehive done so my wigs lay down flatter. I think if I stick with this, my transition will go smoother and I'll be less tempted to flat iron...until I take them down!!!!


 
I'm gonna have to pay attention to your posts.  I'm going to try out braids/wigs for the winter, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 11, 2010)

ladysaraii it's the best thing I've ever done. just be careful b/c buying wigs can be very addictive! lol


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Oct 11, 2010)

Well here is the end result of my hair. this is pretty much the look i was going for. i installed it myself, which makes this my first try.  i plan to keep this in for 5 weeks...4 weeks on friday until my bc! hopefully i will be still past SL. 

my goal is to make APL by May 2011. I realized that i am lazy when it comes to my hair which is why i like weaves i suppose. But when i am natural, after the hype of being newly natural, it will probably stay in twists weeks at a time. Here are some pics, i will b attaching a few more in the following post. 

HHG!


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Oct 11, 2010)

double post


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Oct 11, 2010)

dont judge me...i look tired because i was tired, it took me a totla of 10 hours in two days to finish!


----------



## wish4length (Oct 11, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> dont judge me...i look tired because i was tired, it took me a totla of 10 hours in two days to finish!


 That was 10 hours well spent! It looks good.

I think I have about two inches more to go before I am APL....who knows how long that will take?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

ZkittyKurls looking good girl!


----------



## SleepyJean (Oct 13, 2010)

Nvm............


----------



## ms.tatiana (Oct 16, 2010)

okay....

i just took my braids down and washed my hair. letting it stay down for about 3 days then back to braids because i'm swimming. but i took a few pictures of my hair and i see some growth i let my cousin borrow my flat iron so all i could do was press my hair and i didnt do a good jod at that lol.

sorry if the pictures are big!!!


----------



## 30something (Oct 16, 2010)

Blank!


----------



## MsLizziA (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been doing nothin but protective styln for the past 2 weeks n I actually think its been longer than that. The days just kind of merge and cram into each other. I have been losing track of time... how is everyone coming?

Winter is damn near here, how do you plan to modify your regimen?


----------



## Dominican09 (Oct 21, 2010)

*****update**** 16 months post BC.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Oct 21, 2010)

^^ your hair looks wonderful!   how long did you transition for, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey ladies! Just a quick update. I've been home sick all week and today was the first day I felt bored--a sign that I'm getting better 

Anyway, I snapped a pic for a challenge I'm in and thought I'd share here too:






I hope I'll make it by the end of next year! This is my first winter all natural and last year while transitioning, I used heat all the time, something I don't want to do this year. I still can't bear to put my hair away in protective styles, I have HIH disease....so hopefully I continue to retain. 

Keep it up, ladies!


----------



## Dominican09 (Oct 21, 2010)

@ZkittyKurls
oooh thank you!! I transitioned for 6 months and then I BC...couldn't take it.


----------



## Twix (Oct 21, 2010)

Joining. Caused myself WAY too many setbacks this last year. SCISSORS I REBUKE YOU.


----------



## MsLizziA (Oct 21, 2010)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Hey ladies! Just a quick update. I've been home sick all week and today was the first day I felt bored--a sign that I'm getting better
> 
> Anyway, I snapped a pic for a challenge I'm in and thought I'd share here too:
> 
> ...


 
Trust me, you will get over the HIH

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsLizziA (Oct 31, 2010)

updates anyone??? no pics?? nothing?


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

How are you ladies farring these last few weeks of 2010?


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 7, 2010)

I will bc'ing this weekend!!! will post pics then, i am hoping for APL by May 2011 and full APL by Sept 2011. anyone have a goal date for reaching APL?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I flat-ironed my hair over the weekend. It came out great but now I realize that the "self-trim" I gave myself a few weeks back is an uneven mess! Now that it's longer, I think I better start going to a professional  Wish I could post pics but I don't have my camera


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 7, 2010)

Janet' I just got a touch up on my individual braids two layers in the front and two in the back. I believe I will be APL when I flat iorn my hair for Thanksgiving break.

ZkittyKurls I'm hoping to be APL by Thanksgiving but we'll see.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 7, 2010)

ZkittyKurls said:


> I will bc'ing this weekend!!! will post pics then, i am hoping for APL by May 2011 and full APL by Sept 2011. anyone have a goal date for reaching APL?


 
I'm hoping mid to late summer to make it to APL. Maybe a few lead hairs will reach it by May/June but who knows with my hair. It's hit or miss lol


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 7, 2010)

These are my latest length check pics. I just feel like i am soooooo far from this goal.. idk why.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Nov 7, 2010)

I only hope to make it


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

MsLizziA, I started my Healthy Hair Journey where you are right now...You are coming along nicely...I realized that to get past this point (which I had been at for 10 or so years), I had to focus on protective styling and low manipulation styling...I used rollersets and buns to get through this all too difficult period...


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 7, 2010)

@janet i want to wear it str8 for the winter but i am seriously just considering putting it away for the rest of the winter  or at least until my birthday...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 7, 2010)

MsLizziA, , many naturals take advantage of the no-humidity winter months to straighten and that might work for you...I just know that my hair was constantly brushing up against my sweaters, jackets, coats (in the winter) and this could be counterproductive for your hair (it was for mine)...When is your b-day? I put my hair up from Dec-March and I broke through the APL barrier...it was ON from there, lol!


----------



## MsLizziA (Nov 7, 2010)

janet Its in Feb. It didn't take me long to break the shoulder length barrier but it just seems like its taking forever to reach APL. Iono maybe im being impatient.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 7, 2010)

MsLizziA your hair looks really pretty and thick.  You might want to consider putting your hair away for the winter, maybe that will help you break through that barrier.  I know when I leave mine alone, it seems to flourish

I'm trying to figure out how to thicken up my hair, I know people said megatek worked for them and I'm going to try the MoeGro recipe as well.

I'm hoping to touch APL by Dec, but I dont think it will be at full APL until mid 2011.


----------



## lovelexi (Nov 8, 2010)

The winters get really harsh around January so I'm thinking of doing some twists as a protective style from January-February...hopefully I'll get to retain some length.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 8, 2010)

I am simply rambling...after I bc I will be doing protective styling throughout the winter. I dont like to do my hair on a regular basis so i have decided that I will be doing mini twists, starting in december and will keep them in for at least 4-6 weeks at a time. I will probably blowdry my hair 50% before twisting my hair and I will only straighten once in November, once in May and one more time in Nov 2011. 

For me it takes allll day to wash, detangle, blowdry, and straighten so I never look forward to straightening my hair. I also work out a few days a week and mini twists wont allow me to contemplate on going to the gym as opposed to if it were straight.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

How is everyone coming along?? I think I have about 3" to go before I make APL


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 10, 2010)

I blew out my hair last weekend on low heat...will post pics tonight...I think I have 2" to touch APL.

I have to share this orgasmic experience:
Last weekend I DC with Crecepelo and used their leave-in conditioner; then, sealed with Vatika oil...O.M.G. My hair was BUUUTTTERRR soooooft!! and no breakage during blowdrying. This is definetly a staple and I will never change it. Btw, my hair is still soft and my twistout is just laying down...dead.


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 11, 2010)

My blowout on low heat! soft and fluffy!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG Dominican09

Hair porn!!!! 

It looks so lush and healthy!!!


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 12, 2010)

NikkiQ
Thank you!!  I want to flatiron that's why I did the mini blowout to satisfy my urges!  

But when you are going post some pics?? I wanna see too!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 12, 2010)

Two words ... HEAT DAMAGE

My hair is still kinky, but the ringlets I used to have are gone. Dammit.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2010)

Dominican09 said:


> NikkiQ
> Thank you!!  I want to flatiron that's why I did the mini blowout to satisfy my urges!
> 
> But when you are going post some pics?? I wanna see too!


 
I plan on flat ironing for Christmas so about 6 weeks. Trust me...it's nowhere as lush as yours that's for sure lol


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 12, 2010)

You'll be surprised!! from reading your comments you are on top of it!! Can't wait though!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2010)

I snuck and flat ironed a piece last night and it's not quite as far as I like it, but to say that I've only been on my HHJ since June...I can most def see the growth


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 21, 2010)

my latest length check & things are starting to look up. i can say i'm all most there.


----------



## nappystorm (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like I will be in APL 2011. Hopefully, I can graduate to BSB by fall.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 21, 2010)

^^lookin good! you'll be there in the blink of an eye


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 24, 2010)

new picture i took suggest that i'm APL & people are telling me to claim it so here's the pic


----------



## diadall (Nov 24, 2010)

@ms.tatiana 
Git on up outta here and find the BSL 2011 Thread.  

You look APL to me.  Are you trying to taunt us? Congratulations.  Looking good!


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 24, 2010)

@diadall sorry, lol i just needed proof that i was. thanks & i found a BSL 2011 thread, so i will be up and outta here.


LOVE ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES KEEP UP THE GOAL!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 24, 2010)

DEFINITELY APL ms. tatiana. Congrats!


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 30, 2010)

CONGRATS MS.TATIANA!! 

*ehem* anybody else


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^Are you letting us know we have to kick you out of the class too young lady???


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 30, 2010)

ooohhh nooooo!! I'm gonna be here for a while honey


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Nov 30, 2010)

I got a dominican blow out last weekend for Thanksgiving. I havent done so since July. I been wigging it up. I could not believe that this is my hair.. Its so healthy and the Henna has my hair shinning like crazy. Im officially SL actually my hair stops in the middle of my shoulder so i have like 3 inches to APL..im 5'7!! I cant wait!! Im at work but i will upload a pic of the blowout and my henna color!!!! Lets do this ladies!!!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm officially joining you ladies now. I was hesitant before because I thought there was a good chance that I'd reach APL by the end of the year, but it's a no go. I had to trim due to excessive SSKs and I'm close, but not there. I think I'm going to go ahead and opt for a good cut from my stylist and start fresh from there. 

Here's where I am now


----------



## Dominican09 (Nov 30, 2010)

NOOOOO Don't do it!! ssks is part of the game just embrace it!!! unless you keep your hair flat iron you will always have ssks; therefore, cutting all the time. I learned to live with it.


----------



## Imani (Nov 30, 2010)

I feel crazy up in all these APL threads bc I STILL haven't made SL, lol. Hoping to make SL by the spring. I'm only 5"1, so once I make SL, APL is only like another 3 inches, so without any setbacks, I should make APL by the end of next year. 

I put myself on a personal no heat challenge until February and I really hope I've made progress. Its really hard to gauge my progress, not just length but overall health of my hair without seeing it straightened. I know some of my ends look very ragged, esp up top where there's still some relaxed ends left.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 1, 2010)

bumpitty bump

whats everyone up to ?????

oooh I did even see this thread was active yesterday.

I feel like my hair has stalled. But I'll know for sure when I do a length check on the 15 for the end of a challenge Im in


----------



## Rossy2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just realised that i did not do an update on this thread. I had mentioned that i would be APL mid year (2011) but i did a minichop hence i should be APL come dec 2011


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 2, 2010)

Why are you mini-chopping woman??


----------



## SimJam (Dec 2, 2010)

Dominican09 said:


> NOOOOO Don't do it!! ssks is part of the game just embrace it!!! unless you keep your hair flat iron you will always have ssks; therefore, cutting all the time. I learned to live with it.


 
yep I agree, if we were to always be snipping off SSKs we wud probably nvr see progress

What we have to do is assess how or if they are affecting our hair. 

My SSKs dont really humbug retention if I keep my ends moisturized and untangled


----------



## NaturallyMo (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, I don't trim often, but my ends were rough and raggedy. It was time. The cut is something I've been thinking of for a while. Now that my hair is longer, the choppy layers are very prominent. I just want a good shape if I can find someone I trust to cut it for me. Until then, this will have to suffice.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 6, 2010)

hey everyone! how are things going?


----------



## lovelexi (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm confident I can make APL in 2011 once I get really serious about haircare. Protective styles through 2011. I plan to do sengalese twists, then maybe a sew in, and rotate that way. I need to retain this length and thicken up my fine strands. I'm actually excited about my plans for protective styling. Before I was stubborn to the idea but I've come around.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 9, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> hey everyone! how are things going?


 
Pretty good! Can't wait til I get to flat iron in 2 weeks. I measured myself today and it's 4.5" between SL and APL on me. Hopefully after I finally get to do a length check, I'll be only 2.5" from meeting that goal


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 19, 2010)

Ladies.......

12 more days to get all the growth you can get for 2010

Good Luck !!!!


----------



## An_gell (Dec 20, 2010)

Can I join or is it too late?


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 20, 2010)

An_gell said:


> Can I join or is it too late?



You can join


----------



## An_gell (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you MsLizzia I appreciate it. Attached is my starting pic, I'm not sure about my regime yet because I plan to do some new things in the new year. But for now I plan to do the following:

Cowash 2-3 times a week
Shampoo/Clarify once a month followed by protein trt
Moisturize and seal everyday
Bun all the time accept weekends 
No heat


----------



## manter26 (Dec 21, 2010)

opps, wrong thread...

I'll be joining this challenge shortly.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 24, 2010)

If you guys want to see how my hair is coming along, check out this thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/off-topic/515967-black-white-party-outfit-i-had-fun-*pics*.html


----------



## ms.tatiana (Dec 27, 2010)

Day is the 27th, 


Then there's the 28th 29th, 30th, and the 31st is the day of the reveals..... 


Hurry up days!!!!


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 27, 2010)

Is too late to join?  I'm shoulder length and I have a good feeling I'll be APL by the end of 2011.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 28, 2010)

makeupgirl said:


> Is too late to join?  I'm shoulder length and I have a good feeling I'll be APL by the end of 2011.



Nope you can still join!


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 30, 2010)

ONE DAY LEFT UNTIL 2011! Do we have any Jan 2011 grads?


----------



## Dominican09 (Jan 21, 2011)

TGIF!!...and what's been up lately with you guys?? 

I can't wait to get out of work so I can pre-poo


----------



## ogmistress (Jan 21, 2011)

I have braids in my hair now and I'm debating if i should straighten my hair in the begining of march, just because, and again in May. 

Or should i just wait til May and wear it straight for my graduation. Decision decisions.


----------



## KappaChino (Jan 21, 2011)

Would like to join?  Working on APL by July 2011!  Be back with details if it's not too late


----------



## wish4length (Jan 24, 2011)

I updated in my "Hair Growth" album in my fotki. I'm not seeing much progress.....If it's not at APL I'm just not feeling it
Public Home | "D" | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone reach our goal yet?! 

I'm horrible with updating but will be back in March. I'm flat ironing around my nappiversary.


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 7, 2011)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Anyone reach our goal yet?!
> 
> I'm horrible with updating but will be back in March. I'm flat ironing around my nappiversary.



I have no idea.. my hair is in a protective style and its staying like that


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 1, 2011)

Here's my update length shot from earlier this week. Not the best flat iron but oh well.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 11, 2011)

Is anyone still on this challenge?


----------



## Incognitus (May 11, 2011)

For the APL 2011 class, can I still join or did this close on Dec 31, 2010? I'm hoping to make APl by mid-Aug '11.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Is anyone still on this challenge?


 
Yes its still going on. I guess the thread is so quiet, that any new posts roll through so fast we don't see them. I think there will be more updates in the summer. 

You are crazy APL  You don't have much to go at all.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (May 11, 2011)

I've got some courses to make up, but I'm tryna graduate with ya'll! I'm going to baggy for extra credit.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 11, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one, I was starting to worry LOL.

Thanks faithVA, I need a good trim so hopefully I can get to full APL by the end of the year


----------



## glamazon386 (May 11, 2011)

Trini_Chutney said:


> Is anyone still on this challenge?



Yeah there's an actual challenge thread floating around here.


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

glamazon386 said:


> Yeah there's an actual challenge thread floating around here.


 
Yeah you are right. They are all so quiet, I forgot about them

Here's one of them

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=516239


----------



## faithVA (May 11, 2011)

Incognitus said:


> For the APL 2011 class, can I still join or did this close on Dec 31, 2010? I'm hoping to make APl by mid-Aug '11.


 
Incognitus, Try this thread. You can join unofficially
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=516239


----------



## Incognitus (May 12, 2011)

faithVA said:


> @Incognitus, Try this thread. You can join unofficially
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=516239



Thanks.  I thought my question got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## wish4length (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought I was close to finishing in July or August, but my professor gave me a D-(cut my hard earned length all off).
It's still past my shoulders but sheesh....anybody wanna let me copy or cheat?????


----------



## Imani (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I'm doing good. Only 2 inches to go. Hoping to be there this fall. Also getting a trim this fall too, so if I don't make it still got til December where I should definitely be there. 

I'm just getting so impatient and ready to get past SL, then I will truly believe long hair is possible for me.


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jun 17, 2011)

Im still shooting for APL by November!! Im currently around 7 inches in the nape area. So with a trim by the end of the summer hopefully i will still make it! fingers crossed!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm totally not going to make APL this year  I've already come to terms with it. First step is accepting the situation lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2011)

i will be there by this fall!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ZkittyKurls (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey classmates! I measured the back of my hair and it is currently at 9 inches. At 10 inches i will be APL in the back. Hopefully i can make APL by November. I will be doing some yarn braids in the beginning of August for two months so hopefully i will be closer to my goal then. HHG!!


----------



## frizzy (Jul 9, 2011)

frizzy said:


> _Ooooo, put me in!!_  I should be APL by May/June 2011.




Hey ladies   Congrats to those who have made APL.  Good luck and speedy hair growing to all of us others.

Well, it's July and I did not make it.  I had a setback that caused breakage and I trimmed some of the uneveness away in the front.

_Lawd, why didn't somebody tell me that APL is about 2 inches different depending if you are measuring from the front or the back_?  I'm not that far away from APL in the front, but APL in the back is gonna take me 'til December! 

I'm gonna post a better siggy pic later this week.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 14, 2011)

I know i owe yall pics and i had no intentions of straightening my hair anytime soon BBBUUUTTTT i might have to to do a review on something.. lol.

WOW it's been a year since i posted those pics..woah


----------



## wish4length (Dec 4, 2011)

anybody gonna graduate???
I got more length cut off, so idk.....


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow this thread hasn't gotten much love. No post in August, Sept, Oct, Nov. Hopefully there are a lot of people who reached their goals or got pretty close and will post some reveal pics this month.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I will straighten next week. If I do I will post my end of year update.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2011)

i did reach my goal, but had to cut that mess off... oh well, i guess i didn't make the cut!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't retain as much as I did last year. I didn't reach my goal so I'm hoping that I'll do it in 2012.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Dec 5, 2011)

YAY! I GET TO GRADUATE WITH MY CLASS!!!!!!! 

Okay, so some of you may remember that I dyed and cut my hair back in February. It looked and felt great right after the salon, but as the months went by I realized how much damage had been inflicted on my hair because of the dye. I've lost a lot more hair than I needed to over this year, so I was pretty sure I wouldn't hit APL. Well, I blew out and (lightly) flat ironed my hair today, and to my surprise I think I'm there! My thickness is finally coming back, too. Pictures:

February 15th, the day i cut and dyed:











Today:










Ignore that face. Finals are killing me.

I haven't been taking many pictures at all lately, but I wanted to show a difference in the way it looks curly, as well.

Braidout March 2011:





Braidout November 2011:





So, do you think I can claim it?!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 9, 2012)

ETA I graduated.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jan 10, 2012)

Trini_Chutney  CONGRATS!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 11, 2012)

MsLizziA said:


> Trini_Chutney  CONGRATS!



Thanks!

Sent from the Starship Enterprise


----------

